# Latest (MFSlive ?) mfstools source wanted



## te36 (Jun 14, 2002)

Where can i find the latest/greatest sources for the mfstools ? I have been looking around, the origial sources seem to be older than what is being compiled into MFSlive-1.4, but the sources for MFSlive-1.4 can only be downloaded from the forum page by members, and i guess that shop has been closed to new members for some years now, so it's not accessible to me.

http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1122

Thanks!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

te36 said:


> Where can i find the latest/greatest sources for the mfstools ? I have been looking around, the origial sources seem to be older than what is being compiled into MFSlive-1.4, but the sources for MFSlive-1.4 can only be downloaded from the forum page by members, and i guess that shop has been closed to new members for some years now, so it's not accessible to me.
> 
> http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1122
> 
> Thanks!


Do you specifically want the source code and not the .iso file for making the bootable cd from?


----------



## te36 (Jun 14, 2002)

Yes, i was interested in the source code to read through it and potentially modify it, in an attempt to figue out why the mfs file ssytem check fails and if there is anything i can do about that.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

PM Sent


----------



## te36 (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanks folks. Got the source now!


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm late replying to this, but mfstools itself is an open-source project on sourceforge:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/mfstools/

Anyone can read and download the source code from there, no registration needed.


----------



## zwbqgk (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm also interested in looking over the MFSLive1.4 source... can anyone here help me out? Thanks!


----------



## e1024 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ditto... would like to get the MFSLive 1.4 sources to help in fixing a drive that had a couple of sector failures.

Thanks!


----------

